

$2,000 in prize money for StartupHouse 24 Hr Challenge Hackathon Tonight in SF - danielodio
http://go.getsocialize.com/24-hour-challenge

======
nerdshepherd
2,000 bucks? Woah, and all I have to do is use the SDK/API? Awesome

~~~
danielodio
$1,000 for creating a Javascript library on Github based on the Socialize
social API, and then another $500 for the first iOS app to go live using the
Socialize SDK, and another $500 for the first SDK app to go live using the
Socialize SDK.

Also, here's the recent press from our launch:

TechCrunch: <http://go.GetSocialize.com/TechCrunch>

ReadWriteWeb: <http://go.GetSocialize.com/RWW>

